# UGA vs. Tech avatar bet



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 22, 2014)

It's very simple, after UGA wins  Slayer gets to pick all of the Tech fans avatar for a week, if by some chance, Tech wins Quack gets to pick all of the UGA fans avatar for a week.
Say you're in by game time.
 GO DAWGS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

As always, I'm IN !!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> It's very simple, after UGA wins  Slayer gets to pick all of the Tech fans avatar for a week, if by some chance, Tech wins Quack gets to pick all of the UGA fans avatar for a week.
> Say you're in by game time.
> GO DAWGS





Just curious, have you won a Avatar bet this year ???


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just curious, have you won a Avatar bet this year ???



The Tennessee one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

Coach Mark Richtum . .


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2014)

OK - In...........


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2014)

I am in. Said I would never do this again, but Tech is IN Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2014)

If we lose Quack better get me that one picture out there that has a good looking Tech Girl on it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am in. Said I would never do this again, but Tech is IN Georgia.









Sure loss for uga !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2014)

They are saying in Athens that they expect twice as many Tech fans to come to Athens than they had 2 years ago. They have reserved a block of two rooms at the Hampton Inn.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They are saying in Athens that they expect twice as many Tech fans to come to Athens than they had 2 years ago. They have reserved a block of two rooms at the Hampton Inn.



Just hateful - GO JACKETS!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They are saying in Athens that they expect twice as many Tech fans to come to Athens than they had 2 years ago. They have reserved a block of two rooms at the Hampton Inn.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They are saying in Athens that they expect twice as many Tech fans to come to Athens than they had 2 years ago. They have reserved a block of two rooms at the Hampton Inn.



And one of those is for friends and family!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coach Mark Richtum . .
> 
> View attachment 815673



is this awesome deal open to outsiders too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2014)

if so im gonna choose


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> is this awesome deal open to outsiders too.



Get!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2014)

its a close call, but im all in on the GEORGIA


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2014)

gotta sleep on it  i will post my choice tonight at. 2206 when the walking  dead goes off.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2014)

wow. getting lots of pm from the tek crowd. they said some really bad things about the dawgs. unbelieveable.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2014)

good thing browning slayer lives in Utah.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> If we lose Quack better get me that one picture out there that has THE ONLY good looking Tech Girl on it.



fixed it 4 u charlie.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 23, 2014)

So far 
UGA
KyDawg 
Matthew6
bigbuckhunter1


Tech
Doesnightmare 
Hooked on Quack


----------



## tcward (Nov 23, 2014)

Count me in! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> gotta sleep on it  i will post my choice tonight at. 2206 when the walking  dead goes off.



Im in on this deal. Im gonna go with the dawgs.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dawgs rule the rest drool.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm in. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 24, 2014)

I am more like a troller these days but I'll go in for TECH.

I might need some help adding an avatar. Not all Tech fans are techies/geeks..

GO Jackets.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not going to even get to watch the game, never mind be on here till next week sometime but I'm in.  Just if things don't go our way I won't be able to change mine till Monday/Tuesday as I will be out of the country on vacation without wifi.  

GO JACKETS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

fish hawk said:


>





MudDucker said:


> And one of those is for friends and family!





As usual, buncha trash tawkin dwagzzz.. you in, or out ??


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm in.... GO TECH !!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm in... Sorry guys, I'm on vacation and the Brown trout are in their spawning colors which has ALL of my attention!!! Heading back to the river in About 10 minutes once the truck warms up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 25, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm in... Sorry guys, I'm on vacation and the Brown trout are in their spawning colors which has ALL of my attention!!! Heading back to the river in About 10 minutes once the truck warms up!



And this will be my back drop today on the Provo...






Yesterday it was the Weber...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2014)

wow. that is  beautiful. i hope you catch a hoss. go hogdawgs.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 25, 2014)

That's beautiful Slayer.  Good luck


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 25, 2014)

In.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 25, 2014)

The polar bear is in....


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tek sucks Im in


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

So far 
UGA
KyDawg 
Matthew6
bigbuckhunter1
tcward
hayseed theology
Browning Slayer 
rex upshaw
Bitteroot
DAWG1419



Tech
Doesnightmare 
Hooked on Quack
feathersnaantlers
nitram4891
Caughtinarut


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

If this is not good enough I will change it. Congrats Tech!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well Quack, do we get a pic of the only semi good looking girl at Tech?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 29, 2014)

For a week

Its 4:12pm


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coach Mark Richtum . .
> 
> View attachment 815673



Lol


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

He's right. It feels like that's Richt sometimes... well ok a lot of times


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

We got lucky boyzzzzz, but I'll take it !!!! 



Use my Avatar ???


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Is this one ok? Yours has an incorrect file extension due to it being a avatar


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Is this one ok? Yours has an incorrect file extension due to it being a avatar





Yeah, that'll work bro !!! 



Some of your other bros need to get inline . . .


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

A lot are probably hunting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> A lot are probably hunting



a new special teams coach?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I wish


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!  We were do !!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

Robert, can you replace my Sandhill avatar for one them Tech one's?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's how change an avatar> User CP> edit settings > edit avatar(it's on the left hand side)> use custom avatar> select file> save changes 


Download this FIRST and ask any and all questions


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

What is up with all these yellow jacket avatars. ?????? Huh


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I hope that helped Rex


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Someone lose a bet??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lookin good ladies.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2014)

How bout this one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

First time in a LOOOOOOOOOOONG time GT gotta taste of da "hedges..."


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 29, 2014)

Checking in with my new avatar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)

Good deal guyzzzzzz !!! 


It's just a game played by a buncha kidzzz, our kidz just happened to beat yo's !!!  (In yo house..)


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 30, 2014)

Man what a game.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry it took me a while Quack, but we been in the TennRC mountains all weekend and was all I could do to make a post on that stupid smart phone. But I got it done now. I don't mind doing this every one and a while. Tech will beat once every ten years regardless. Congrats to Quack and GT, they played their hearts out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2014)

Checking in with mine!

Good game guys!! Didn't see any of it except the final score.. 

Go on and take down FSU! I'll be pulling for you guys!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Checking in with mine!
> 
> Good game guys!! Didn't see any of it except the final score..
> 
> Go on and take down FSU! I'll be pulling for you guys!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> The polar bear is in....





cough cough . . .


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Im in on this deal. Im gonna go with the dawgs.



I like yours the best!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2014)

BitterRoot, still ain't complying to the bet, I know him better than that.  Hope all is well for him and his family.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 3, 2014)

It sux but I'm here.  Sorry guys been out of pocket and workin my butt off.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> It sux but I'm here.  Sorry guys been out of pocket and workin my butt off.



Misery loves company.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 3, 2014)

geez all theze beez


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> It sux but I'm here.  Sorry guys been out of pocket and workin my butt off.



There he is!


----------



## tcward (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey Quack, I am gonna wear this avatar an extra day in support of you guys stomping the slop out of the Criminoles!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm not. This thing is gone whenever I log in in the morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

tcward said:


> Hey Quack, I am gonna wear this avatar an extra day in support of you guys stomping the slop out of the Criminoles!





I sure hope so bro !!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 6, 2014)

DAWG1419 said:


> For a week
> 
> Its 4:12pm



Come on 4:12


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 6, 2014)

I'll give it another day or two since I was late two da partaaay.....


----------

